# The Mountain And The Sea



## Persephone (Jun 6, 2003)

Ok, this is sort of a game. Anyone can join if they want to.

The mountain and the sea is a poem about a pan and a Mermaid. About their meeting and their love story. Anyone can post either as the pan or the mermaid as long as she/he keeps up with the story. And the story should be in the form of poetry.

Ok ready? I'l start, no need for permission from me to join, you can join just don't ruin the flow of the story (example make a really nasty remark or out of topic line -  )



_*THE MOUNTAIN AND THE SEA



'Twas a time when the world was younger
and the blossoms of spring and summer
filled the sky with laughter, and you and I with hunger
for the touch of each other, a kiss that will linger
*_


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 6, 2003)

_Pan_:
Under wraith-wrought boughs and shining elms
green and golden under fervent Sun
Where daffodils hoisted their pallid helms
I watched you dance on the waves, and run

Great idea, Narya!


----------



## Persephone (Jun 8, 2003)

Will thy heart claim my soul, dear Pan?
Must I embrace the sun, though I am
And must I leave though no promise is made
if by your heart, my heart should break

Should I forsake my home?


(Lantarion, you scare me!! HELP! This guys VERY GOOD)


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 8, 2003)

_Pan_:
Ah, come then! Let me flee with you!
From familiar lands to dusk-lit dales
Or whither-so-ever thy heart would least rue
The departure from these glittering vales!

..Where once by shore I saw you dance..
..in a holy girdle of gleeful trance..


----------



## Persephone (Jun 11, 2003)

To walk under the sun, freely, the waters far below
To this dream I've held so tightly, never letting go 
never giving into bitterness and dispair, though I know
the enchantment of the waters will always be a foe

I will forever be entrapped in the sea
Never knowing how it feels to run with thee 
Oh unhappy stars, must this be my destiny
To love and be loved, yet never be free?


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 11, 2003)

_Pan_:
O! shining maiden, mermaid queen!
Is this what keeps you trapped in dream?
Then weep not now, for aid is near
For Áveron, my king, shall hear!
---
Then flitting by and by he flew
and as he sped a wind there blew
Lamenting sang those running skies
but holy minstrels in disguise

And Áveron, the Faëry-king
in the midst of oaken ring
Heard his pupil calling loud
and rising, he began to sing

_Áveron_: 
Lo, what woe betides my son,
whose ember heart is never dun?
A sorrow in his singing is
and speed upon his fiery run!
---
Then by his side his wife doth rise
the Faëry-queen, Anathilin,
Clad in blue and em'rald guise;
her eyes a magic dances in


----------



## syongstar (Jun 13, 2003)

*mermaid and pan*

suddenly I was free and I did hear laughter,
I saw a elf in the glen and I did follow after,


----------



## Helcaraxë (Jun 16, 2003)

Pan: (To Averon)

O! Woe unto me! My heart is bound
Unto one imprisoned in the sea!
Her hair, like silver on the trees,
Upon her brow, a crown of pearls!
But loathe is she to depart
For she comes not to the shores, but Hark!
Hear her singing like chimes in the breeze.

(Not very good, but Oh well)


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 16, 2003)

_Áveron_:
Yet throngs of maidens, gems and pearls
you chase, my son, with boyish glee
What change of heart is this in ye
that lets your heart tip, spin and whirl?

_Pan_:
Ah, see, no earthly bride is she!
a gleaming maid with tresses bright
A fairy, nay a God I see!
while watching her all bathed in light

And strange it is, I know it not
this stillness in my blazing core
When once my soul burned rash and hot
now seeing her I fool no more

A cool and dreamy thing is this
that calms me and my thoughtless flame
And O! for just one fleeting kiss
I'd fly no more, thenceforth be tame!


----------



## Helcaraxë (Jun 16, 2003)

Averon:

If indeed she be a God,
Would you not before her be paled?
Yet I see a light before unseen
Awaken itself within thee,
But thy plight I cannot percieve,
For why can not thou dwelleth
In the shores beside the sea?


----------



## Persephone (Jun 18, 2003)

Pan:

For the shores only share her for a day, my king
And I wish to be with her forever more
When the waves of the sea, and the tides come reclaiming
The parting shall break me my heart shall mourn.


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 18, 2003)

_Anathilin_:
A thought I have that may help your plight
but great woe would it bring to me
A spell there is, if cast by night
which summon pixies of the Sea

From these no doubt you would but learn
an art of magick or craftmanship
With this you need no longer yearn
for seas; for deftly could you leave earth's lip
----------------------
Then Pan was puzzled, wondering why
her mother thus would gently cry
Then lightened, he foresaw his doom
and glee he felt, with sadness nigh
----------------------


----------



## Helcaraxë (Jun 18, 2003)

Lo! The gods hath had mercy on my plight!
If but for an hour I would lift the world
To have her by my side! This blight
That hath been sent by immortal word
Shall hencefoth be lifted, And I shall behold the crown of pearls!
Quickly, O my queen, speak thy spell, and all shall be well!


----------



## Persephone (Jul 4, 2003)

PAN:

For the Sea is treacherous, Lord Averon
they claim her too soon
they would share her for no longer than a day, Lord Averon
to loose her would be my doom

MERMAID:

I beseach the Lord of the seas to free me from thy grasp
for my heart longs for the mountains. and the sun
there my love roams freely with the wind at his feet
and I pray that we live together forever, as one


PAN:

My Lord Averon, I beg that you heed my prayer
for my life is fading too fast
A minute without her is longer than an age
the shore is a distance too vast.

MERMAID:

I would live in the mountains forsaking the sea
I would live in the mountains for eternity
I would live in the mountains beyond despair
I would live with my love who's beyond compare


_and the Ocean granted the maidens request, 
and Averon gave in to his plea.
And the tides was no longer welcome to her quest
but the pan is entrapped in the sea._

MERMAID:

My love, My love, I am free
Free from the bondage of the sea
free to run and dance and see 
free to love and be loved by thee...

_ buy no reply did the mountain give out
for thy lover resides now 'neath the waves
though the maiden search on till night befell
her cries fell like rain in the graves_


----------



## Helcaraxë (Jul 19, 2003)

ooc: What a sad ending.


----------



## Persephone (Aug 8, 2003)

OOC: LOL!!! I didn't want it to end. But no one would post after that. Oh well...


----------



## elithraniel (Aug 17, 2003)

ooc: could we start a new one? not the same, but the same type of 'game'? I think it would be really fun to participate in one!!!


----------



## Arebeth (Aug 23, 2003)

Nothing to do with the topic.

The mountains and the sea...
Isn't it in the song of Gondor:


> Gondor, Gondor, between the mountain and the sea,
> West wind blew there, the light upon the silver tree
> Fell like bright rain in gardens of the Kings of old
> [...]
> Or West wind blow again between the mountains and the sea?



I couldn't help thinking about it at once.


----------

